# Show Us Your Traditional Art



## Loose Screws (Aug 27, 2022)

I searched and couldn't find a thread just for traditionally made art, so thought I'd make one. There's so much beautiful digital art, but I haven't seen much traditional, and it's such an awesome medium. So please show us your traditional work!

In case anyone is unfamiliar with the term: Traditional art is artwork created with non-digital tools, aka traditional media. Pen, pencil, paint, charcoal etc. Some of it may be edited digitally which is completely okay, but I would request that artwork is more traditional than digital for this thread.

Also please feel free to tell us about the tools used and your process, I love learning new things, hopefully it might inspire or help other artists, too. WIPs, finished art, sketches etc are all welcome!


----------



## Loose Screws (Aug 27, 2022)

To start off: Here's a watercolor doodle of my beach bun character, as a test. I have a full body lineart of her waiting for some paints, but I have to test the paper first, I learned my lesson plenty of times by not doing this haha. This is Daler Rowney mixed media paper with some birthday gift Schmincke watercolor paints.


----------



## Loose Screws (Sep 8, 2022)

Same character, traced her from my ref sheet of her to have a watercolor sample for commission options (full image here, she's cropped). She has shimmery parts! You can see them in the slides on my Instagram post.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Sep 9, 2022)

Loose Screws said:


> She has shimmery parts!


I like the way you drew the water. And I would say that the body is as if painted with watercolor + gouache, the colors came out very "tanned"!


This is my last art. Anthro fox. I prefer anthro, not furry.


----------



## Artboy1 (Sep 9, 2022)

All this arts is very cool^^

Simple pencil drawing is counts too, right? Here one of mine^^ Kitsune, not the masterpiece but I tried. (Original post is mine)


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Sep 9, 2022)

Artboy1 said:


> Simple pencil drawing is counts too, right?


In fact, people greatly underestimate colored pencils, as well as plasticine. We should use this more often so that they are not considered materials for children and only.


----------



## Loose Screws (Sep 9, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> I like the way you drew the water. And I would say that the body is as if painted with watercolor + gouache, the colors came out very "tanned"!
> 
> 
> This is my last art. Anthro fox. I prefer anthro, not furry.
> View attachment 137592


That's awesome, is that gouache?


----------



## Loose Screws (Sep 9, 2022)

Artboy1 said:


> All this arts is very cool^^
> 
> Simple pencil drawing is counts too, right? Here one of mine^^ Kitsune, not the masterpiece but I tried. (Original post is mine)


Pencils are great, this looks really good


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Sep 9, 2022)

Loose Screws said:


> is that gouache?


Yes. On craft paper. I really liked this combination.


----------



## SpaceKowboy (Sep 15, 2022)

Heres a few sketches I did this past few week


----------



## SpaceKowboy (Sep 15, 2022)

SpaceKowboy said:


> Heres a few sketches I did this past few week
> 
> View attachment 137732
> View attachment 137733
> View attachment 137734



Let me add this one as well


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Sep 17, 2022)

Redwall fanart. The furs rest after harvesting.



Only watercolors.


----------



## BSporn (Sep 18, 2022)

The only thing I do traditionally anymore is make little dioramas.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Sep 22, 2022)

Redwall fanart. A pot-bellied squirrel reaches for apples. Colored pencils.


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Sep 22, 2022)

im all traditioanl ,heres what i did for my birthday yesterday


----------



## Loose Screws (Sep 23, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Redwall fanart. The furs rest after harvesting.
> View attachment 137782
> Only watercolors.


That’s awesome!


----------



## Loose Screws (Sep 23, 2022)

BSporn said:


> The only thing I do traditionally anymore is make little dioramas. View attachment 137831


That’s really nice, a hedgehog and his rings lol


----------



## Loose Screws (Sep 23, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Redwall fanart. A pot-bellied squirrel reaches for apples. Colored pencils.
> View attachment 137967


Really beautiful colored pencil work, love the depth you got in his orange fur.


----------



## Loose Screws (Sep 29, 2022)

I know she's not furry, but I saw this Instagram account's character for a DTIYS challenge and thought I'd practise my gouache skills. Would love to do some furry characters in this style.


----------



## KStheProtoWolf (Oct 5, 2022)

one of my villians im workin on that is part of my universe series as a mafia cyberpunk like leader who is filthy rich and very skilled fighter


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 17, 2022)

A WIP of something that’s going to take me a loooong time to finish—oh, and a Pokémon


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Oct 20, 2022)

ACEO cards:


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 20, 2022)

Just made this:









						Raven the cat by bluesky.love
					

‍⬛‍⬛‍⬛‍⬛‍⬛‍⬛‍⬛‍⬛‍⬛‍⬛




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 20, 2022)

More:









						Happy Halloween, from Annabelle by bluesky.love
					

I haven't drawn her in a really long time!




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## lionclaw (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Funeralprime (Oct 27, 2022)

i can't really do digital art, so pretty much everything i make is traditional

i'm still learning though so nothing great

in thr process of uploading my things to FA :') so tedious


----------



## xdontyoufakeit (Nov 1, 2022)

Yeah!! Let's go traditional art!
These are my two latest pieces


----------



## HyperPolka (Nov 1, 2022)

I LOVE traditional art, but digital is just so much easier to work with :/ I wish I had more time to dedicate to it


----------



## SystemSearcher (Nov 2, 2022)

This isn't quite what is expected of this thread, but, well, calligraphy is art, right? Even if this is mostly just practice. Still waiting on my actual calligraphic pens lol.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 4, 2022)

ACEO card


----------



## HyperPolka (Nov 4, 2022)

oh I used to make them but there isn't that much ppl to trade were I live :/


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 4, 2022)

Silvie said:


> oh I used to make them but there isn't that much ppl to trade were I live :/


Why don't you exchange cards with the whole world? An ordinary letter should not be more expensive than $7. In addition, you can arrange to send a letter not with 1, but with 2 or 3 cards to save money.


----------



## HyperPolka (Nov 4, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Why don't you exchange cards with the whole world? An ordinary letter should not be more expensive than $7. In addition, you can arrange to send a letter not with 1, but with 2 or 3 cards to save money.


that makes sense!! I think I'll go back to making them, I still have so many blank ones ^^ thks for the heads up!


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 4, 2022)

Silvie said:


> that makes sense!!


Yes, you know, many people are ready to exchange for the FA, so everything is fine.


----------



## Raydrawsx (Nov 4, 2022)

Not furry art, but a traditional figure study with conte sticks I've been working on.




I know this isn't an advice fourm but if anyone can PM/DM me tips on how to "git gud" especially in the hands department that would be very helpful. <3


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 4, 2022)

Raydrawsx said:


> I know this isn't an advice fourm but if anyone can PM/DM me tips on how to "git gud"


General advice for all occasions, if you are doing something badly, train it more often. If you have the opportunity to draw at a friends ask them to hold their hands in a certain way to make quick sketches. No more than 5 minutes for each. Don't try to achieve beauty. Try to catch the movement, the bends of the joints.


----------



## Raydrawsx (Nov 5, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> General advice for all occasions, if you are doing something badly, train it more often. If you have the opportunity to draw at a friends ask them to hold their hands in a certain way to make quick sketches. No more than 5 minutes for each. Don't try to achieve beauty. Try to catch the movement, the bends of the joints.


I've been drawing a lot of gestures of bodies and hands but I still don't improve on drawing hands. :,) I usually do 15 second - 1 min gestures.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 5, 2022)

Raydrawsx said:


> I've been drawing a lot of gestures of bodies and hands but I still don't improve on drawing hands. :,) I usually do 15 second - 1 min gestures.


Your training can't be useless, you're still getting better
People did not immediately learn how to draw hands, their skill grew over the centuries, and they often hid their hands in portraits because it was difficult to draw them.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 5, 2022)

Reference sheet. Redesign. For friend.
This creature is a hybrid of a wolf with an axolotl, he also has wings.





Spoiler


----------



## Vi-Bi (Nov 5, 2022)

I haven´t drawn a furry character using a traditional technique yet, my last drawing is "Crona" from Soul Eater


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 5, 2022)

A little fanart. Watercolor pencils + white gouache.


----------



## HyperPolka (Nov 6, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Your training can't be useless, you're still getting better
> People did not immediately learn how to draw hands, their skill grew over the centuries, and they often hid their hands in portraits because it was difficult to draw them.



This is spot on! Training is never useless.

I was an arts teacher in regular school and I used to say to my students that the greatest artist would not be able to draw a proper dog if they hadn't ever seen a dog. I mean they might get it sort of right with a description but my point is that talent does close to nothing without practice and references ^^


(also these ones are from a self-challenge of drawing 360 birds using watercolor xD)


----------



## Sphinxx92 (Nov 6, 2022)

I love traditional art, though I feel like people won't general consider it as it isn't digital, which is kinda sad ;3;
Here's a few examples of what I can do.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 6, 2022)

A little fanart. Watercolor pencils + white gouache.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 7, 2022)

Oil pastels


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 10, 2022)

Fanart again. Anime that I haven't watched lol.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 12, 2022)

Made this during a late restless night. Don't like how I did the collar, but it think everything else looks nice


----------



## NilsTeutschLW97 (Nov 18, 2022)

I only have traditional art.


----------

